# Secure parking near Italian airport?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, we are planning to be in Southern Italy at the end of December. I was looking in to the practicalities of flying back for a few days over the Christmas holidays to get a fix of grandchildren.

Anyone done it? Anyone recommend somewhere to park up near an airport (Easyjet or Ryanair). Campsite or personal recommendation? Should be only 4-5 days tops. 

Dick


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Dick,
do check out your insurance. We left our campervan in France for a week and had to have it parked in a secure carpark and we had to book it in advance and tell the insurance company all the booking details. They wouldn't accept us parking it in a friend's garage and certainly not a campsite. Luckily we found secure parking that they would accept.
Lala


----------

